# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Braised Venison Shanks with Garlic

## Kumoe

So on Saturday I had some friends over for dinner. 
I looked for a recipe and found this: Braised Venison Shank Recipe with Garlic | Hunter Angler Gardener Cook

Utterly awesome. Was great.
The trick in the recipe looks to be the basting. When it came out of the pot, it was a bit tough I thought, but the basting method worked a treat.

A few changes: 

I added a good squeeze of lemon juice - the recipe calls for a lot of salt.
Cook for an extra hour - 2hrs just didn't do it.
Prepare all of the garlic first. His method is hit-and-miss. 
The venison shanks I had were boneless as well.

I put the shanks on a bed of polenta - made with milk, some chicken stock, fresh chopped rosemary. 

The sauce is a real highlight. Awesome for leftover sandwiches  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## samba

Dam it just had lunch now im hungry again sounds bloody fantastic

----------


## Wirehunt

That sounds bloody good Kumoe.  Are you bit of a cook?

----------


## Kumoe

Yeah, I'd like to think so  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## big_foot

I've had some fallow shanks in the freezer, didn't wanna get them out till I had a good recipe.

Defrosting as I type  :Psmiley:

----------


## rookiesniper

Yum that sounds amazing!:-)

----------


## Rushy

Sounds great Kumoe.  I might give that a go

----------


## veitnamcam

Love venison shanks.
Too hard to read the recipe on phone, take your word for it.:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ebf

Kumoe, you are new to the forum, so we will let this slide (but once only)

It is forbidden to post recipes and stories about food without photos  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

Had shanks for dinner last night. A mix of lamb and veni. Had to mix them because they all seem to come standard one leg short for the family.

----------


## Kumoe

> Kumoe, you are new to the forum, so we will let this slide (but once only)
> 
> It is forbidden to post recipes and stories about food without photos


I'll remember that for next time  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Mac

I worked in a restaurant and I remember the trick was to marinate them in red wine with all the veges and herbs overnight, then drain them (keep all the wine/veges etc) dust in some flour and fry them until a good brown then add all the other stuff again and cover and throw into the oven at about 160 for 4hours. Maybe even 4 1/2. If you keep the bone in you get better flavour. Have it with some buttery mash potato and some puha out of the garden is awesome.

----------


## veitnamcam

If you saw the end of bone off it lets the marrow release its fat and add to the flavor.  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------

